# Hello



## sonny (Feb 4, 2007)

I haven't posted on this board before. I need a little time to research what has been going on. I've read a few 'threads' though. Just a quick note about my expierence. I've been providing sound services for and entertaining in bands since the 60's. Maybe I can assist in answering a few questions and maybe find some assitance for myself when I get in over my head.

Thanks!


----------



## Van (Feb 4, 2007)

Cool ! good to have you here. More of us Mature folk to swap stories about the "old days" .


----------



## Footer (Feb 4, 2007)

Great.... more stories about carbon arcs and anything Klipsch...  Welcome!


----------



## Van (Feb 4, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> Great.... more stories about carbon arcs and anything Klipsch...  Welcome!


 
Hey I resemble that remark !


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 5, 2007)

First off, Welcome to Controlbooth.


Footer4321 said:


> Great.... more stories about carbon arcs and anything Klipsch...  Welcome!



What's worse Footer is that now we'll start getting stories that start with "back in my day..."


Van said:


> Hey I resemble that remark !



Can't argue with that one


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome!!

By all means, add to the discussions - both by answering and asking questions!!

Dennis


----------

